# loira sarada



## Pilar Obón

Hola, chicos:

¿Cómo se dice en español cuando una mujer es "loira sarada"?

El diccionario me da "comelona", pero no me suena, porque el contexto es de alguien que se está anunciando como "loira sarada", con fines sexuales.
¡Ay, Dios mío!
Espero su maravillosa ayuda.
Saludos
Pilar


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pilar Obón said:


> Hola, chicos:
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice en español cuando una mujer es "loira sarada"?
> 
> El diccionario me da "comelona", pero no me suena, porque el contexto es de alguien que se está anunciando como "loira sarada", con fines sexuales.
> ¡Ay, Dios mío!
> Espero su maravillosa ayuda.
> Saludos
> Pilar


 
¿Y "*rubia tragona*" no te suena a "fines sexuales"? 

¡De pelos!


----------



## Pilar Obón

Puede ser, ¿verdad?

¡Gracias, Giorgo!

 Pilar


----------



## Vanda

Nós dizemos 'sarado/sarada' para significar uma pessoa que malha, que se exercita, que tem o corpo definido! O novo James Bond, por exemplo, é sarado, saradão! (Claro que não chega aos pés da beleza do Brosnam, mas pelo menos é sarado!) E para saber o que é uma loira sarada é só fazer uma busca nas imagens da internet...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> Nós dizemos 'sarado/sarada' para significar uma pessoa que malha, que se exercita, que tem o corpo definido! O novo James Bond, por exemplo, é sarado, saradão! (Claro que não chega aos pés da beleza do Brosnam, mas pelo menos é sarado!) E para saber o que é uma loira sarada é só fazer uma busca nas imagens da internet...


 
Então eu ia pela direção errada. 
 
Valeu Vanda!


----------



## coquis14

Acho então que "rubia despampanante" ficaria ótimo.

Até mais


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Acho então que "rubia despampanante" ficaria ótimo.
> 
> Até mais


 
Concordo com você. 

Até logo.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Hecho, chicos, dejaremos a la "rubia despampanante" de Coquis.
Giorgio, eres encaminador de almas.
¡Gracias a todos!
Pilar


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Acho então que "rubia despampanante" ficaria ótimo.
> 
> Até mais


 
Creio que é '_espampanante_' que se diz. Não sabia o significado de '_sarada_' mas, agora que sei, '_espampanante_' é uma expressão que nós usamos muito por cá para descrever uma loura vistosa, espalhafatosa.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Creio que é '_espampanante_' que se diz. Não sabia o significado de '_sarada_' mas, agora que sei, '_espampanante_' é uma expressão que nós usamos muito por cá para descrever uma loura vistosa, espalhafatosa.


 
"_Despampanante_" está certo. “_Espampanante_” não tinha ouvido, nem figura no DRAE.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> "_Despampanante_" está certo. “_Espampanante_” não tinha ouvido, nem figura no DRAE.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Desculpem, foi confusão minha: como nunca tinha ouvido '_sarada_' julguei que essa é que era a palavra espanhola e que a Pilar queria saber a equivalente em português.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Desculpem, foi confusão minha: como nunca tinha ouvido '_sarada_' julguei que essa é que era a palavra espanhola e que a Pilar queria saber a equivalente em português.


 
Nada que desculpar. Estamos todos para nos enriquecer.


----------



## Carfer

Agora que reli melhor todas as contribuições deste tópico, vão-me desculpar que volte à carga: se _'sarado/a_' é uma pessoa cujo corpo está modelado pelo exercício físico, então não é exactamente a mesma coisa que '_espampanante_' (ou '_despampanante'_ em espanhol), já que este termo tem uma conotação de _espalhafatoso_ (ou '_pasmoso'_ em espanhol). Ter um corpo cuidado não implica necessariamente chamar a atenção e provocar burburinho, como sucede, inevitavelmente, com uma _'loira espampanante'_.
Ia sugerir _'loira escultural' _mas nessa acepção perde-se a conotação com o exercício físico (pode-se ser escultural sem se fazer nada por isso, há quem nasça cheio de sorte)


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Agora que reli melhor todas as contribuições deste tópico, vão-me desculpar que volte à carga: se _'sarado/a_' é uma pessoa cujo corpo está modelado pelo exercício físico, então não é exactamente a mesma coisa que '_espampanante_' (ou '_despampanante'_ em espanhol), já que este termo tem uma conotação de _espalhafatoso_ (ou '_pasmoso'_ em espanhol). Ter um corpo cuidado não implica necessariamente chamar a atenção e provocar burburinho, como sucede, inevitavelmente, com uma _'loira espampanante'_.
> Ia sugerir _'loira escultural' _mas nessa acepção perde-se a conotação com o exercício físico (pode-se ser escultural sem se fazer nada por isso, há quem nasça cheio de sorte)


 
Também poderíamos tildar a loira de "espectacular".  Descúlpeme, pois não estou certo se em português tildar tem o mesmo sentido figurativo que no espanhol, sinalar, qualificar.

Nossa, ¡Quantos torcedores tenhem estas loiras no foro!


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Também poderíamos tildar a loira de "espectacular". Descúlpeme, pois não estou certo se em português tildar tem o mesmo sentido figurativo que no espanhol, sinalar, qualificar.
> 
> Nossa, ¡Quantos torcedores tenhem estas loiras no foro!


 
É uma boa hipótese. Não, não tem, '_tildar'_ existe em português mas apenas com o sentido de colocar o '_tilde_', que não é, aliás, qualquer diacrítico como em espanhol, mas apenas aquele que vocês colocam sobre o "ñ". Mas entende-se, claro.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Amigos, son ustedes un verdadero diccionario de sinónimos ambulante. Despampanante suena mejor que espectacular, aunque no sé cuál de las dos se usa más en Latinoamérica en general.
Un abrazo
Pilar


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> É uma boa hipótese. Não, não tem, '_tildar'_ existe em português mas apenas com o sentido de colocar o '_tilde_', que não é, aliás, qualquer diacrítico como em espanhol, mas apenas aquele que vocês colocam sobre o "ñ". Mas entende-se, claro.


 
Obrigado por tirar mais uma dúvida


----------



## amistad2008

Pilar Obón said:


> Hola, chicos:
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice en español cuando una mujer es "loira sarada"?
> 
> El diccionario me da "comelona", pero no me suena, porque el contexto es de alguien que se está anunciando como "loira sarada", con fines sexuales.
> ¡Ay, Dios mío!
> Espero su maravillosa ayuda.
> Saludos
> Pilar


 
¡Hola, Pilar!

No sé si hay un adjetivo en español para "loira sarada" pero una "rubia despampanante y espectacular" puede serlo cualquier rubia que haya nacido así, por ejemplo Gisele Bündchen, es una rubia espectacular pero es delgadísima.

Una "loira sarada" es una chica con el cuerpo esculpido en el gimnasio.

También quisiera saber el adjetivo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> ¡Hola, Pilar!
> 
> No sé si hay un adjetivo en español para "loira sarada" pero una "rubia despampanante y espectacular" puede serlo cualquier rubia que haya nacido así, por ejemplo Gisele Bündchen, es una rubia espectacular pero es delgadísima.
> 
> Una "loira sarada" es una chica con el cuerpo esculpido en el gimnasio.
> 
> También quisiera saber el adjetivo


 
 *Rubia escultural*.

Abraços.


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> *Rubia escultural*.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Hola, Giorgio

Perdona pero una chica puede ser escultural sin haber ido nunca al gimnasio y también puede ser "sarada" pero por más ejercicios que haga nunca llegará a ser escultural. Un ejemplo, conozco muchas profesoras de gimnasia que son "saradas" pero no tienen nada de cintura, son rectas.


----------



## andre luis

E rubia musculosa? ...
O conceito de sarada pode mudar...tem a Gisele Bündchen,mas perto da Juliana Paes nem comparação,apesar de não ser loira...


----------



## willy2008

E, uma loira que estoura?


----------



## amistad2008

andre luis said:


> E rubia musculosa? ...
> O conceito de sarada pode mudar...tem a Gisele Bündchen,mas perto da Juliana Paes nem comparação,apesar de não ser loira...


 
A Juliana Paes é muito mais escultural que a Gisele, mas não sei se ela malha muito, hein? Não vejo o corpo dela bem definido, acho que ela é bonita naturalmente, mas não diria que ela é sarada.

Seria mesmo "musculosa"? Será que não se entendería como uma mulher tipo "He-man"  ??


----------



## amistad2008

willy2008 said:


> E, uma loira que estoura?


 
Se diz assim em espanhol? E qual seria o adjetivo?


----------



## andre luis

amistad2008 said:


> A Juliana Paes é muito mais escultural que a Gisele, mas não sei se ela malha muito, hein? Não vejo o corpo dela bem definido, acho que ela é bonita naturalmente, mas não diria que ela é sarada.
> 
> Seria mesmo "musculosa"? Será que não se entendería como uma mulher tipo "He-man" ??


Outra coisa que vi,a palavra "musculosa" em espanhol também significa camiseta...(mas o DRAE não traz)
*musculoso**, sa**.*
(Del lat. _musculōsus_).

*1. *adj. Dicho de una parte del cuerpo: Que tiene músculos.
*2. *adj. Que tiene los músculos muy abultados y visibles.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Gente.

Desde que a tia Vanda falou do sarado James Bond achei o termo que usamos no meu país para isso: “*mamado*”, mas apenas é usado para os homens. Depois duma pesquisa de sinônimos, achei uma possível opção:

*Rubia atlética.*

Meu cérebro fundeou. 

Tchau!


----------



## willy2008

amistad2008 said:


> Se diz assim em espanhol? E qual seria o adjetivo?


 Não em espanhol ë una *rubia detonante*,ou *una rubia que explota.*


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Não em espanhol ë una *rubia detonante*,ou *una rubia que explota.*


 La de rubia que explota me parece que es muy nuestra aunque me parece muy buena.

Saludos Willy


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> La de rubia que explota me parece que es muy nuestra aunque me parece muy buena.
> 
> Saludos Willy


 
Seguro que es _vuestra_ porque no la había oído. Me gustó. 

Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

coquis14 said:


> La de rubia que explota me parece que es muy nuestra aunque me parece muy buena.
> 
> Saludos Willy


 Mas nuestra, una rubia que revienta


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> La de rubia que explota me parece que es muy nuestra aunque me parece muy buena.
> 
> Saludos Willy


 
Por aquí decimos rubia* explosiva.*  O* rubia maciza.* Marilín fué el prototipo, pero no lo asocio con la mujer que se machaca  el cuerpo en un gimnasio.  
Loira sarada serí a una rubia  musculada


----------

